
The BeOS file system, an OS geek retrospective - todsacerdoti
https://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/06/the-beos-filesystem.ars
======
gorbypark
I used to have an extensive (all downloaded over 56k!) mp3 collection that was
meticulously tagged using BFS’s extended attributes. Nothing has come close to
comparing to it since. Using the file system to do it all was pretty magical
to the 13 year old me.

